# Morning from the middle Texas coast



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. Angleton here. Used to fish East Matagorda a ton before I got the wild idea to sell my skiff build my own.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Howdy from Galveston.


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

You will be glad you signed up, a lot great information on everything you want to know about Micro skiffs. I own Ankona Shadowcast 16 out of Houston. I fish from Drum, Christmas, Bastrop Chocolate and all of West Bay. The Shadowcast was my first Micro, in the last three years, I have had million Questions running that boat in the upper Texas coast
Welcome, any question would be glad to help


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Bienvenido pescador.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Bunch of Tejas anglers on here and most of them are good guys.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Sabine024 (7 mo ago)

Welcome from a fellow Texan in SW Houston.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw a Shadowcast for sale on here in Texas


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

Welcome! Live on Lake Sam Rayburn. Do my saltwater fishing on Sabine.


----------



## Hooknbullet2 (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome. I split time between New Braunfels and Rockport.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

What's up and welcome from SW Houston? I consider Matagorda the home waters, but occasionally venture north and south from there.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Howdy .. just north of you in middle Central Texas.


----------

